# caught this in lake alma



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Was bass fishing lake alma on 3/26/08 and had this take a crank bait. Caught it on 12lb. line and a bass rig. What a fight 45 minutes later we got it in the boat.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice grassie. I bet that was a lot of fun in the boat 

I was looking at Alma as one of the places to keep track of while looking for possible carp waters in maps.live.com. 

How is the bank access there,and are there large common carp there?


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

bank access is good till the lily pads come up then not so good i have been seeing alot of these carp in shallow water here latley


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Do the lily cover the whole lake? If so it must be pretty shallow. Have you seen any common carp there though?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish I bet it was a blast to catch!!!!


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

lilys cover about a quarter of the lake on the shallow corners dont know the difference in carp and yes it was a blast to fight truck


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

noodle8177 said:


> Was bass fishing lake alma on 3/26/08 and had this take a crank bait. Caught it on 12lb. line and a bass rig. What a fight 45 minutes later we got it in the boat.


i cant see noones pics on this site anymore,can anyone help me out on this ?


----------

